# Started my first prop for 2010.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's my monster pop u....???....er out. Still have a ways to go but this is as far as I got.

An old box from last year.
A old plastic skull.
Some metal.
pneumatic cylinder and solenoid
and a Picoboo.

Here it is.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good so far will the arms come up as well? It looks like there is a cable attached to them already.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Trying to make the arms come up but they're to heavy right now. Going to have to cut them down a bit and use smaller rod.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Trying to make the arms come up but they're to heavy right now. Going to have to cut them down a bit and use smaller rod.


Are you using a cable attached to the arm mechanism to make them rise?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya. The arms are basically bent into a U and where the U sits at the neck has a tab that the cable goes through. When the ram gets about an inch from full extension the cable becomes tight and pulls the tab back forcing the arms out. At least that's the way it will work once I get the weight down.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I have two props that are made very similar but they use a rod attached to the arm mech. If you'll give me some time (watching cowboy/eagle game) I'll get you some pics of the attachment. You might not have to cut down/re-do the arms.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool Thanks.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

These are taken with the prop in the upright position.





































When the prop is in the down position the tab on the arms rotates up/over to return the arms to their down position except the tab coming off the arm is longer. Let me know if you want/need more/better pics

Oh and can't tell from pic but it's made almost exactly the way your arm mech is made except the tab off the arms looks to be longer.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's perfect. Thank you very much. Looks like I'll have to weld on a longer tab then.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This looks a bit like an evil Rock 'Em Sock 'Em robot If you make a second one, they can terrorize each other as well as the ToTs.

This should be a fun prop to see in action.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great mech! I like the idea of having the arms come up too. 
BTW, I see you attached a black plastic Spirit Halloween Skull. I got a bunch of those too. They look great with a white dry brushing over it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> This looks a bit like an evil Rock 'Em Sock 'Em robot If you make a second one, they can terrorize each other as well as the ToTs.
> 
> This should be a fun prop to see in action.


Thanks. Well at least if I ever do a Terminator theme all I need is the red eye's. "I"LL BE BACK"



Dr Morbius said:


> Great mech! I like the idea of having the arms come up too.
> BTW, I see you attached a black plastic Spirit Halloween Skull. I got a bunch of those too. They look great with a white dry brushing over it.


I wasn't sure how I was going to finish it. Either a bone white aged with a little stain or leave it. I'll have to try the dry brush. Thanks


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job wild cat and joker I wanna do some pneumatic's mybe next year I got alot on the plate this year plus the wife is talking bout finishing the basement ugggg! I dont have time for that there less than 300 days till we all set up women dont under stand the importance of halloween


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking very nice so far ... wish I could start on my props now! :googly:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> great job wild cat and joker I wanna do some pneumatic's mybe next year I got alot on the plate this year plus the wife is talking bout finishing the basement ugggg! I dont have time for that there less than 300 days till we all set up women dont under stand the importance of halloween


...seriously??? lol

WC- looking great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

morbid mike said:


> great job wild cat and joker I wanna do some pneumatic's mybe next year I got alot on the plate this year plus the wife is talking bout finishing the basement ugggg! I dont have time for that there less than 300 days till we all set up women dont under stand the importance of halloween


My wife gave up when as we were tearing down I was bouncing ideas for the following year off of her.(complete with parts list) :eekin:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You waited till tear down to start that discussion?....lol.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice You need to get some heat in that garage...I got cold just watching your breath rising in the air:googly: It does look great so far, looking forward to finished product!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. 
I have 2 IR heaters that work really well. They heat objects (ie the body) not the surrounding air but ya I need a wood stove.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good thing you moved when you did. That guy would have clocked you!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Would have fallen in line with the Rock'em Sock'em robot theme


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like your off to a good start. Do you have to trigger this prop or will it be motion censored? Have you decided what you want to have the guy look like? (Zombie, witch, skeleton, etc...)


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it with the arm linkage hooked up.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Looks like your off to a good start. Do you have to trigger this prop or will it be motion censored? Have you decided what you want to have the guy look like? (Zombie, witch, skeleton, etc...)


I'll have a PIR on it for the trigger. Still debating what to cover him in. I still have 23 yards of the black cloth I used for the 9' angel of death so I may use that but you never know. Long time between now and Halloween to come up with 30-40 ideas and settle on one.:googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Have a little more movement and quickly dressed. Not finished but the last update til he is.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

now you are getting somewhere just add a scary sound and settle the dressing issue and it should be ready. nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with HP - add a scream when he pops up and he's going to shock the crap out of some folks.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Well done!! I like the aggressive "Spring" to the arms ! Very effective !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. The sound will be worked on soon. I fly out west on Tuesday so I figure I'll do it in he hotel at 3am and see if anyone is paying attention


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Thanks. The sound will be worked on soon. I fly out west on Tuesday so I figure I'll do it in he hotel at 3am and see if anyone is paying attention


LOL!:googly: You are SO going to get booted!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool man thanks for sharing. I have a cylender and valve I can not decide what to do with it. This just might be a winner. Really good job.


----------

